# Bowing heads during the benediction



## jjraby (Sep 1, 2010)

Some churches, including mine, has everyone bow their heads during the benediction. Which is more Biblical? bowing or lifting your head? I personally prefer the congregational lifting their heads, how can i defend this position Biblically?

On a side note, why do some churches do this? It seems to me that the benediction should be a time of encouragement, not humble supplication. We are charged to go forth and proclaim the gospel with zeal and hope. Anyway, I am just curious on this issue.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 1, 2010)

This is just my personal opinion, but I think some congregations think of the benediction in the same way they think of a closing prayer, and the "default position" for that is also head bowed/eyes closed (even though that is not specifically biblical either). My mom's church, for instance (Missionary Baptist) uses the word "benediction" in the bulletin, but it is essentially a closing prayer, in no way really different than any other prayer in the service.


When I deliver the benediction, I usually instruct the congregation to "look forward and receive the benediction."


----------



## jjraby (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah.... But the pastor says the benediction with maybe a few things added. I will do the same, If i ever have the opportunity to preach at my church i will instruct them to look up...


----------



## torstar (Sep 1, 2010)

jjraby said:


> Some churches, including mine, has everyone bow their heads during the benediction. Which is more Biblical? bowing or lifting your head? I personally prefer the congregational lifting their heads, how can i defend this position Biblically?
> 
> On a side note, why do some churches do this? It seems to me that the benediction should be a time of encouragement, not humble supplication. We are charged to go forth and proclaim the gospel with zeal and hope. Anyway, I am just curious on this issue.


 


I don't think those bowing their heads will complain if you don't.

My time in church is spent as much as possible in humble supplication.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 1, 2010)

It's always appropriate to be humble in the presence of God...even during a benediction.
Most churches don't have a standing rule about it and allow folks to receive the benediction however they feel comfortable, allowing for Christian liberty.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 1, 2010)

I instruct the church to bow their heads as "God dismisses us with his blessing." I usually hold up my right hand (hold my bible with the left) and speak using first-person plural pronouns (i.e. we, us). I feel this is perfectly appropriate but am not dogmatic about it.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 1, 2010)

I often want to lift my hands during the benediction, but am too self-conscious to actually do so. I should probably get over myself.

(Heck, maybe the people would see that an elder doing it and then follow suit!)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 1, 2010)

Is 49:
16 See, I have engraved you on the palms of my hands;
your walls are ever before me.

17 Your sons hasten back,
and those who laid you waste depart from you.

*18 Lift up your eyes and look around;*
all your sons gather and come to you.
As surely as I live," declares the LORD,
"you will wear them all as ornaments;
you will put them on, like a bride.

19 "Though you were ruined and made desolate
and your land laid waste,
now you will be too small for your people,
and those who devoured you will be far away. 

Job 11:
13 “If you would prepare your heart,
And stretch out your hands toward Him;

14 If iniquity were in your hand, and you put it far away,
And would not let wickedness dwell in your tents;

*15 Then surely you could lift up your face without spot;*
Yes, you could be steadfast, and not fear;

Job 22:
25 Yes, the Almighty will be your gold[c]
And your precious silver;

26 For then you will have your delight in the Almighty,
*And lift up your face to God.*

27 You will make your prayer to Him,
He will hear you,
And you will pay your vows.

Ps.110:
5The Lord is at your right hand;
he will shatter kings on the day of his wrath.
6He will execute judgment among the nations,
filling them with corpses;
he will shatter chiefs
over the wide earth.
7He will drink from the brook by the way;
*therefore he will lift up his head.*

The uplifted head, face, eyes, etc., is the expectant look, the confident look.

Look up, Christians.


----------



## torstar (Sep 1, 2010)

You want passive, contemplative sorts heading out into the crowded parking lot.

Not those with steely looks reading to take on the world, NOW!!!!


----------



## jjraby (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks to all contributors, this is a good discussion, and interesting discussion on what could be viewed as the biblical response to the benediction. Thanks Bruce!


----------



## raekwon (Sep 1, 2010)

Contra_Mundum said:


> The uplifted head, face, eyes, etc., is the expectant look, the confident look.
> 
> Look up, Christians.


 
Okay, but what does that specifically have to do with the benediction? Someone could probably apply verses about the head being low or bowed to the benediction as well.

(That said, I think that this is a fine application... though it's a little weird when you look up and your expectant gaze is met with a ceiling.)


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 1, 2010)

Our pastor says, "Receive the benediction" and a large number of people in our congregation, including me, hold open their hands to receive the benediction. I have only seen this in a few places, but I like it.


----------



## Staphlobob (Sep 1, 2010)

larryjf said:


> Most churches don't have a standing rule about it and allow folks to receive the benediction however they feel comfortable, allowing for Christian liberty.


 
Having read the posts, I think yours hits the nail on the head.


----------



## Idelette (Sep 1, 2010)

This is an interesting question, I've often wondered myself what the appropriate response should be. Does anyone know how the people of Israel received the benediction?


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 1, 2010)

I wonder about lifting of hands. Isn't lifting of hands only referred to in Scripture when it refers to prayer? It is one thing for the minister to do it, but why; and yet it is a totally different thing for the congregation to lift their hands...


----------



## torstar (Sep 2, 2010)

So am I now a stumbling block because I bow my head during the benediction?

Until today I could not even imagine this to be the case.


----------



## jjraby (Sep 2, 2010)

torstar said:


> So am I now a stumbling block because I bow my head during the benediction?
> 
> Until today I could not even imagine this to be the case.


 
of course not, I am simply wondering what other people do and if one of preferred over the other. I agree with the post allowing for Christian liberty. i am just curious.


----------



## teddyrux (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm wondering how the churches who received Paul's letters received the benediction. I do not know of any case where Paul said "Bow your head" "Stand up" "Look up" before his benedictions. Of course I could be wrong.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 2, 2010)

Early on, a pastor told me that a benediction is a closing blessing from God and uses only those given in scripture: "The Lord bless you and keep ...." Bowing your head at such a time would be akin to putting your head down when someone is expressing encouragement and love to you. Certainly Christian liberty is a concern here, but it seems more natural to me to look up.

BTW, as I've visited various congregations that use this form, I've noticed that the pastor almost always keeps his head up and eyes open addressing the group in this manner, so it seems even odder to me to bow my head.


----------



## LeeJUk (Sep 2, 2010)

raekwon said:


> Contra_Mundum said:
> 
> 
> > The uplifted head, face, eyes, etc., is the expectant look, the confident look.
> ...


 
I agree totally brother. There is freedom on these issues, there isn't one way that's more biblical than the other. Judge not those who bow their heads and also don't judge those who lift their heads because they both do it unto the Lord.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the posture we employ in receiving a benediction is of no real importance so long as our attitude is one of faith, humility, and thankfulness. Polemical arguments on this topic are pointless and frankly, "straining at a gnat."


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 2, 2010)

In a presbytery worship service I attended, the minister said kindly, "The benediction is a blessing, not a prayer. So everyone look up here..." and then gave the benediction. Simple but effective I think.


----------



## Austin (Sep 2, 2010)

The Benediction is a "good word" upon the congregation. As such, it is God's verdict upon the congregation. As in a court, the accused stands & looks at his judge to hear it. The minister, speaking with the authority of the Lord, pronounces the Lord's subjects free & innocent, and sends them forth to do His will in His world. It is not a prayer, but a verdict. Therefore the congregation should stand, look, and receive. 

As I understand it, bowing in the Benediction comes from the Baptist tradition. It is the parallel to the Baptist "invocation" at the beginning of the service. This is yet another form of creeping arminianism in Baptist theology: God's people gather & ask God to be present. Covenantalists believe that the Lord commands His presbyters (elders) gathered as a court of the King to command His people to gather, rest in Him on the Sabbath, & worship with the Church Triumphant as they lead the Angels in worship. Thus, Presbyterians have a "Call to Worship," which is an aspect of the 4th Commandment. 

Baptists, by contrast, gather asking God to be present, and then petition Him to send them out & go with them. It undermines the confidence of the people, and in my mind is a watering down of God's confident assurance & presence. 

just my 2 cents. And please don;t take what I said as Baptist-bashing. It's a matter of difference based on our differing ecclesiologies and views of the Covenant.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 2, 2010)

The Aaronic benediction: Num.6
22And the LORD spake unto Moses, saying, 

23Speak unto Aaron and unto his sons, saying, On this wise ye shall bless the children of Israel, saying unto them, 

24The LORD bless thee, and keep thee: 

*25The LORD make his face shine upon thee*, and be gracious unto thee: 

*26The LORD lift up his countenance upon thee*, and give thee peace. 

God is looking his smiling face at those on whom he has shed his grace. At the least, it seems fitting (perhaps not _mandatory_) to return his gaze.


As for the question, concerning the texts I put forth above: they don't need to be benediction-texts; they only need to demonstrate the point I was making about the fitness of lifting up one's head at times.

Psalm 24
A Psalm of David.
1The earth is Jehovah's, and the fulness thereof; The world, and they that dwell therein. 
2 For he hath founded it upon the seas, And established it upon the floods. 

*3 Who shall ascend into the hill of Jehovah?* And who shall *stand* in his holy place? 

4 He that hath clean hands, and a pure heart; Who hath not lifted up his soul unto falsehood, And hath not sworn deceitfully. 

*5 He shall receive a blessing from Jehovah*, And righteousness from the God of his salvation. 

6 This is the generation of them that *seek after him*, *That seek thy face*, even Jacob. Selah 

*7 Lift up your heads*, O ye gates; And be ye lifted up, ye everlasting doors: And the King of glory will come in. 

8 Who is the King of glory? Jehovah strong and mighty, Jehovah mighty in battle. 

*9 Lift up your heads*, O ye gates; Yea, lift them up, ye everlasting doors: And the King of glory will come in. 

10 Who is this King of glory? Jehovah of hosts, He is the King of glory. Selah 

Here is a worship Psalm, about going to meet with God in his Temple. How does one seek, anything, even God's face? Is it not with one's own face front, and eyes open? How about uplifted, toward heaven?

Not issuing directives, here. Just suggesting the fitness of a certain posture.


----------



## jjraby (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Montanablue (Sep 2, 2010)

JBaldwin said:


> Our pastor says, "Receive the benediction" and a large number of people in our congregation, including me, hold open their hands to receive the benediction. I have only seen this in a few places, but I like it.


 
This is what we do. Everyone looks up and about half hold open their hands. I do it automatically when I'm visiting another church, and I've gotten some odd looks. I'm always worried that I've offended someone after the fact.


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 2, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > JBaldwin said:
> ...


 
I just can't win


----------



## puritan628 (Sep 2, 2010)

Contra_Mundum said:


> *25The LORD make his face shine upon thee*, and be gracious unto thee:
> 
> *26The LORD lift up his countenance upon thee*, and give thee peace.
> 
> God is looking his smiling face at those on whom he has shed his grace. At the least, it seems fitting (perhaps not _mandatory_) to return his gaze.


 
Our service ends with a prayer followed by what I believe to be a benediction, using the words referenced in Psalm 24. It seems to me, as well, that if God is making His face to shine upon me, that I need to offer my face to be shined upon. Even if my head is bowed before that line, I seem to physically respond to that line "May the Lord make His face to shine upon you ..."


----------



## Edward (Sep 2, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > Our pastor says, "Receive the benediction" and a large number of people in our congregation, including me, hold open their hands to receive the benediction. I have only seen this in a few places, but I like it.
> ...


 
Maybe they are just concerned that you are going to raise them higher and start speaking in tongues.


----------

